# Annual Jamerson Cup Races!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Jamerson Cup 2010 will be held on Saturday, August 7 2010 at Ronnie Jamerson's Churchill Raceway, Gloucester, Virginia.

$100.00 to win Modifieds 
$50.00 to win Am-Mods 

Trophys to both class winner's. 

Practice will take place on August 6 from 5pm - 9pm 
Open Saturday @ 8 am 
Driver's meeting to take place @ 10:30 am tech time to follow. 
Race formats round robin top seven goes to semi's,all others racer's will race in the last chance race for the 8th spot.Winner's of the semi's go to the main next two of the highest laps from both semi's. 

UFHORA rules for both classes: Amateur Modifieds are 6 ohm magnet cars with ceramic motor magnets and polymer tractions. Modifieds are 3 ohm magnet cars with ceramic motor magnets and polymer traction magnets, ball bearings legal on the arm.
. 
Last years race report, check out how much fun fast racing is:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/8-15-09.html

Track pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Trophies and money brought some of the fastest racers on the East Coast to rural Virginia on Saturday. The New Jersey crew of Rick Carter, Harvey Goodwin and Pete Barclay came down to run the Amateur Modified and Modified magnet car classes. Racing was very intense, and attrition occurred with cars smoking to melted pile on two occasions, gears being stripped and spinning on the shaft...and then there was the drivers...some couldn't hang through 12 hours of competition! 


Complete pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/8-7-10.html

Next Season MASCAR starts with Super Stock at Tim Keevin's Gloucester Point, Virginia:
Saturday Sept 18th:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html


----------

